# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  PLL FM 300mW RDVV

## driverbulba

Περίεργη ώρα για να ανοίξω topic αλλά τί να κάνουμε? αϋπνίες....

Ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή του PLL FM 300mW της RDVV! Το σχέδιο είναι εδω: http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/RDVV%20300mWatt/
Ήδη τύπωσα και τρύπησα την πλακέτα, προμηθεύτηκα κάποια από τα υλικά και προγραμμάτισα τον pic..

Είχα την περιέργεια μήπως κάποιος άλλος έχει ασχοληθεί με το εν λόγω pll και βρήκε καποιο προβληματάκι στη λειτουργία, κι αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που άνοιξα αυτο το τόπικ..

Επίσης στην εικόνα αυτή:
asafeies.jpg

Έχω κυκλωμένα:

1) 2 πυκνωτάκια των οποίων δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να μαντέψω την τιμή τους
2) 1 κονέκτορα στον οποίο (μη βρίσετε!) δεν ξέρω τι συνδέεται!

Τέλος, στην φωτογραφία του πομπού που υπάρχει αναρτημένη στο link που έδωσα, ορισμένες από τις αντιστάσεις έχουν μπλέ χρώμα.

1)Αυτές έχουν διαφορετική ανοχη? (ακριβείας 1%) ή όχι?
2) Πρέπει να προσέξω σε κάποια από τις αντιστάσεις του κυκλώματος να βάλω αντιστάσεις με watt >1/4 ??

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## driverbulba

Mε τη βάρικαπ θα ζοριστώ μάλλον...... Δε βλεπω να υπαρχει

----------


## tzitzikas

Δεν το εχω κατασκευάσει αλλα απο ενα ψαξιμο στο google 
δες εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47264
και εδω
http://www.radiomain.com/webb/index.php?topic=7.0
<<Cx = 3n9 (50΅S) or 4n7 (75΅S) pre-emphasis (this capacitor can be omitted when using an
MPX-signal to drive the unit.) >>
*εσυ θα βάλεις 3,9nF* γιατι τετοια προέμφαση χρησιμοποιούν στην ευρώπη [50ms]
αν χρησιμοποιήσεις στερεογενήτρια μπορεί να παραληφθεί.
και απο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47264
performer 18-01-10, 13:00
*Ο πυκνωτής δίπλα στόν κρύσταλλο 3,2ΜΗΖ παράλληλα με τον 22pf
μπορεί να παραληφθεί (σε διάφορα σχηματικά δεν υπάρχει)* <---- ειναι ο άλλος πυκνωτής που έχεις κυκλώσει

απο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47264
varicap BB109  (5-39pf)
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...lips/BB809.pdf
*BB809         C-D 28V 4-46pF VHF-tuning*
BB109 Tag 5 - 32pF Varicap
MV209 - 5-32 pF Varicap Diode (replacement for BB103, BB109)
MV2109.pdf - 2-36 pF Varicap Diode (replacement for BB109, BB209, BB405) [71 KB]
BB204G        2xC-D 30V 14-39pF 0R4 GRE  <--- διπλοβαρικαπ. χρησιμοποιεις την μισή
BB209         C-D 30V 2.6-31pF 0R85 
BB409         C-D 28V 5-32pF 0.4R VHF  
βάλε αν δεν βρεις την ΒΒ809 μια απο τις παραπάνω με πρωτη επιλογή την  *BB109*  5 - 32pF Varicap

το JP1 είναι jumper αλλα βλεπω στην φωτο δεν εχει βαλει τιποτα στην θεση του

οι μπλε αντιστασεις ειναι ακριβείας 1%
ολες οι αντιστασεις ειναι 1/4βατ για τοσο μικρη ισχυ

----------


## maouna

λοιπον....τον εχω φτιαξει και μπορω να σε βοηθησω.βεβαια τωρα τον πεταξα γιατι απο το κόλα ξεκόλλα διαλυθηκε αρκετα...όλες οι αντιστασεις να τις βαλεις 1/4watt .οι μπλε ειναι 1% ανοχη και οι καφε ανοιχτο ειναι 5% . 

Αυτα που εχεις κυκλώσει....το πάνω jumper και ο cx είναι για την προεμφαση. με το jumper την ενεργοποιεις ή το αντιθετο. τον πυκνωτη cx βάλτον 3.9nF .οσον αφορά το κάτω πυκνωτή ,εαν βάλεις το πρασινο τριμερ μην τον βαλεις καθόλου.

----------


## tzitzikas

> με το jumper την ενεργοποιεις ή το αντιθετο.



αρα Νικο βάλε το jumper

----------


## maouna

εγω ειχα βαλει 2 πιν και τα ενωνα με jumper απο αυτα που βαζουν στους σκληρους δισκους.

----------


## tzitzikas

μπορεις να βάλεις και ενα πολυ μικρο διακοπτάκι ον-οφφ

----------


## maouna

το ΤSA5511 το βρήκες?τι τιμή?

----------


## driverbulba

3 ευρώ περίπου στο κεντρικό του μουτσιούλη..

Χίλια ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :Smile:

----------


## maouna

μια χαρα το πήρες στα 3 ευρα.αθηνα πριν κανα 4-5 χρονια το ειχα παρει 5ευρω και περυsi το χαν παραπανω.σε τι σταδιο βρισεκεσαι στην κατασκευη?

----------


## driverbulba

Κάνω κάτι τρύπες ακόμα στο χαλκό που είχα ξεχάσει, απο αύριο λογικά θα αρχίσω να κολλάω τα εξαρτήματα.. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά!
Δε βιάζομαι πάντως γιατί είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή από την αρχή (πλακέτα, αποχάλκωση, τρύπημα, προγραμματισμός pic... κλπ) και είμαι και όλη μέρα σχολή-ωδείο-σχολή-ωδείο.......

Θα ενημερώνω για νεότερα  :Smile:

----------


## maouna

ok.αναμένουμε..

----------


## maouna

κανα νέο απο το πομπό σου?

----------


## driverbulba

Στην κόλληση είμαι!  :Smile:  Δοκίμασα με πολύμετρο και δεν έχει προβλήματα η πλακέτα (ασυνέχειες και τετοια)..

----------


## driverbulba

Όλα τα εξαρτήματα κολλήθηκαν στην πλακέτα, μένει όμως το πηνίο. Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω στις εικόνες σε ποιές τρύπες συνδέεται το πηνίο...

Στις "σημειώσεις" γράφει: L1 = 4.5 turns, 6 mm diameter, 1 mm CuAg,* tap &#190; to 1 turn from ground (spaced)..


*Με το τελευταίο δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί..

----------


## maouna

λοιπον..το πηνίο σου πρέπει να το κάνεις έτσι.spoel.jpg παει δηλαδη το πηνίο μεταξυ gate ground του mosfet και στο πηνίο παίρνεις λήψη στη πρώτη ή δευτερη σπείρα που βρίσκεται στο ground και πηγαίνει η λήψη στο source.

----------


## driverbulba

Ευχαριστώ Πάνο!! Διάβασα στο φόρουμ και σε κάτι άλλα άρθρα ότι το BF900 χαρακτηρίζεται από μεγάλη σταθερότητα. Συμφέρει να βάλω αυτό στο κύκλωμα, στη θέση του ΒF981?

----------


## maouna

νομιζω πως δεν εχει σχεση το fet αλλα το κύκλωμα του ταλαντωτη που υλοποιεί. στο φιναλε εχεισ και pll που ουτως η άλλως ειναι σταθερό. Οποιο και να βαλεις το ιδιο θα ναι. πρόσεχε τα pins ομως μην ειναι διαφορετικα.

----------


## driverbulba

Όμως τα pins του BF981 είναι:
        G2
G1 -- o ---- D   οπότε η λήψη από το πηνίο θα πηγαίνει στο G2??? Ή μηπως να κολλήσω ανάποδα το BF981?
        S

----------


## driverbulba

Γενικά μήπως κάποια τρανζίστορ πρέπει να κολληθούν ανάποδα??

----------


## maouna

αν θυμαμαι καλα το μοσφετ αναποδα παει.κοιτα με βαση το silkscreen ποια ειναι τα πιν  και με με βαση το datasheet του καθε εξαρτηματος πως πρεπει να πανε.αναποδα,ανεστραμενα.....

----------


## driverbulba

Λοιπόν, pic κουμπιά και LCD δουλεύουν ρολόι!
Επιλέγω συχνότητα και κάνω ότι θέλω.

Όμως,  στο ράδιο δεν έχω σε καμιά συχνότητα σήμα, από τα ledάκια δεν ανάβει  κανένα (είναι και τα δυο σβηστά) όμως παρόλα αυτά στην οθόνη γράφει lock  σε όποια συχνότητα και αν είμαι..

----------


## maouna

Τι pic χρεισιμοποιείς? 16F628A ή 16F84? με τον πρώτο δεν το ειχα πετυχει να δουλεψει.υπαρχουνε πολλα προγράμματα ομως 1-2 παιζουν σωστα.

----------


## driverbulba

Mε το PIC16F628A είμαι.... Τον είχα πάρει από έξω τσάμπα. Το TSA5511 ζεματάει! Είναι πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τον pic?
Πού μπορώ να βρώ άλλα hex?

----------


## savnik

> Mε το PIC16F628A είμαι.... Τον είχα πάρει από έξω τσάμπα. *Το TSA5511 ζεματάει*! Είναι πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τον pic?
> Πού μπορώ να βρώ άλλα hex?



Δεν πρέπει.

----------


## maouna

απτη στιγμη που σου δειχνει συχνότητες ,λοκ,μπορεις να αλλαζεισ ,παιζει ενταξει.εμενα οταν παταγα να αλλαξω συχνοτητα κόλαγε.στο φιναλε πρπει να ξερεισ και οτι ταλαντωνει στα σιγουρα και να παιξεις λίγο με το πηνιο για να το φερεις εντοσ μπαντας fm αν χρειαστει.

----------


## driverbulba

Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση όμως το αν ταλαντώνει με το ζέσταμα του TSA5511..

----------


## maouna

οχι δεν εχει.αυτο στο λεω για να δεισ αν ταλαντωνει αν τα εχεισ ολα ενταξει θα ταλαντωνει

----------


## driverbulba

Μόλις δοκίμασα 3 διαφορετικά hex σε 3 pic για PIC16f628A και με όλα η οθόνη και τα κουμπιά λειτουργούσαν άψογα! Επίσης ανακάλυψα ότι το ποδαράκι που δημιουργεί την υπερθέρμανση στο TSA5511 είναι το pin 11.....

----------


## maouna

εμ αμα δεν στο λέγαμε εμεις απο pm ουτε την δευτέρα παρουσία δε θα το ανακαλυπτες... για πες μασ μαθηματικά πως τεμκηρειώνεται αυτό...ελπιζω να σαι καλός στις ανακαλυψεις γιατι θα συναντήσεις πολλα ακόμα.....

----------


## driverbulba

Τώρα είδα το πμ! Αλλίμονο! Τι μαθηματικά? :P Απλά έβαζα το TSA5511 στην πλακέτα στραβώνοντας κάθε φορά ένα πιν... όταν στραβωσα το 11 (και δεν εκανε επαφη) δεν ζεσταίνεται. Θα δοκιμάσω με 22KΩ αντίσταση!

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία

----------


## andrewsweet4

φιλε μου απο μουτσιουλη τα πηρες τα υλικα ε? χαχαχα Πηγα και εγω την ιδια μερα με σενα το μεσημερι να παρω τα υλικα για την 8βατη εκδοση και μου ειπε οτι καποιος ηρθε το πρωι και πηρε ακριβως τα ιδια με μενα! Τωρα για το ζεσταμα του ολοκληρωμενου εχω την εντυπωση πως το εχει αναφερει και καποιος αλλος εδω μεσα... κοιταξε το.... Και για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα, μηπως γνωριζει καποιος καποιο υποκαταστατο για το j310 της ταλαντωσης γιατι δεν το βρισκω σε κανενα μαγαζι θεσσαλονικη... να βαλω αυτο της εκδοσης των 300 μιλιβαττ? Και οσο για τις βαρικαπ αν δεν βρισκεις τη μια την πειρα απο μουτσιουλη και την αλλη (υποκαταστατο) απο radio 741

----------


## driverbulba

Ωχ τον ταλαιπώρησα εγω, θα τον ταλαιπώρησες και σύ, μου φαίνεται από το εξωτερικό θα τα παραγγέλνουμε στο τέλος!!!!

Πράγματι νομίζω ο Πανος ειχε αναφερει οτι ζεματούσε το TSA.. Τι να πω... Θα αρχίσω τους πειραματισμούς. Πάντως το hex δεν είναι

----------


## andrewsweet4

Εχω παντως ενα hex να σου στειλω που λειτουργει σιγουρα αν θες. θα το επισυναψω εδω μολις παω σπιτι. τα ολοκληρωμενα τα εχεις κολλησει και απτην πανω πλευρα της πλακετας ετσι? αποτι θυμαμαι το TSA εχει 2-3 συνδεσεις (χαλκοδιαδρομους) που ειναι μονο στην πανω μερια της πλακετας και πρεπει να τα κολλησεις απο πανω

----------


## driverbulba

Οχι νομίζω το 300mW που έφτιαξα έχει χαλκο μονο στην κάτω όψη.. Δεν κολλησα τιποτα απο πανω.

----------


## andrewsweet4

μονης οψης ειναι η πλακετα? εμενα ειναι διπλης.. κοιταξε το παλι...

----------


## driverbulba

Στην πρώτη σελίδα αυτου του τοπικ στο αρχικό ποστ έχω ακριβώς ποιο σχέδιο του pll έκανα.. Μονής όψης. Τα 8W της RDVV είναι διπλής, αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος..

----------


## andrewsweet4

Λιγο ακυρο, αλλα εισαι ηλεκτρονικος στα τει?

----------


## driverbulba

Όχι ηλ. μηχανικός σπουδαζω..

----------


## tzitzikas

μηπως πρεπει να βάλεις τον PIC16F628-04/P και όχι τον PIC16F628Α? γιατι σε μερικα πλλ το Α δεν δουλευει (π.χ το πλλ στα ΑΜ)
παντως αν υπερθερμενεται το ολοκληρωμενο παιζει και να το εχεις καψει. δες τις συνδεσεις σου μηπως εχεις κανενα λαθος


I search for an equivalent for MPF102 N-Channel FET ?
For some application (depending of the working frequency), 2n3819 or j310 will be a solution

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Μονης οψης τυπωμενο;
Μαλλον κατι λαθος γινεται.Αν παντως ενδιαφερεστε εχω το pdf της no tune εκδοσης των 8w.
Οσο για το TSA5511 μαλλον σου αφησε χρονους.....
Ακυρο τωρα κοιταξα το πρωτο post εκει σαφως ειναι μονης οψης.

----------


## driverbulba

Ο Πάνος λέει ότι ζεματούσε και το δικό του TSA5511 αλλά δεν είχε καεί. Πάντως καπνούς και τέτοια δεν είχα :P 

Μιας που ψάχνομαι, το BD139 πως το τοποθετούμε στην πλακέτα? (το έβαλα με προσανατολισμό προς τα πάνω) Βλέπω οτι το pin11 του TSA5511 συνδέεται (αν δεν κανω λαθος) με το BD139 οπότε μπορεί να έχω κανει με αυτό καμιά βλακεία?

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

rdvv-2006v6-pic16fxxx-schematic.gifrdvv-notune-2006v6-8watt-schematic.jpgrdvv-notune-2006v6-pll-tsa5511-schematic.gifΕχω αυτα μηπως βοηθανε;

----------


## tzitzikas

το data του BD139 εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...cs/mXvrwxu.pdf*
για data γενικα καλο σαιτ ειναι* www.datasheetcatalog.com
τωρα  οπως βλεπεις απο μπροστα το τρανζιστορ (οχι απο την πλευρά της ψυκτρας)  το δεξι ποδι ειναι η βάση, το αριστερά ο εκπομπός και το μεσαίο ο  συλλέκτης.
οπως βλεπω την τοποθετηση στο λινκ που εχεις δωσει εκει  που εχει την εντονη κόκκινη γραμμή είναι η πλευρά της ψυκτρας του  τρανζιστορ. (δεν εχεις και σχηματικο να σιγουρευτουμε). δες το σχεδιο  που φορτωσα. σχηματικο δεν εχεις να φορτωσεις??

----------


## driverbulba

Έτσι το έχω κολλημένο, οπότε ούτε εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.. Το πιν 11 του TSA5511 τί λειτουργία έχει?

Επίσης στο σχηματικό που παράθεσε ο ΘΥΜΙΟΣ (βέβαια από άλλο σχέδιο) υπάρχει μια αντίσταση 10KΩ ανάμεσα στο pin 11 του TSA5511 και στη βάση του BC557..

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...s/TSA5511T.pdf

----------


## andrewsweet4

Εγω εχθες τελειωσα την εκδοση των 8 βαττ και δουλεψε με τη μια! κλειδωνει απο 92 μεχρι 108 και αν πειραξω το πηνειο ταλαντωσης βγαινει σε ολη τη μπαντα. Θα κανω και παρουσιαση αργοτερα... οταν το τροφοδοτεις ποσο ρευμα τραβαει? το εχεις μετρησει? ειπως εχεις κανενα ψιλοβραχυκυκλωματακι στην πλακετα και σου κανει ζημια...

----------


## driverbulba

Παρέμβαλα αντίσταση 22ΚΩ ανάμεσα στο πιν 11 του TSA5511 και στη βάση του  BC557 και πλέον δεν ανάβει ούτε το κόκκινο LED και ζεσταίνεται πολύ το  78L09 πάνω από τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση... Τι παιζει???!

----------


## tzitzikas

αφου υπερθερμανοταν το TSA5511 παιζει να το εχεις καψει και πλεον δεν δουλειει τιποτα Ασε που ποτε δεν δοκιμαζουμε ενα ολοκληρωμενο ΜΗΝ εχοντας συνδεδεμενο καποιο ακρο του στο κυκλωμα. Απλα δεν θα δουλεψει. Τα ολοκληρωμενα ΔΕΝ πρεπει να υπερθερμενονται σε καμια περιπτωση. Αν υπερθερμενονται κατι κακο συμβαινει. Δες καλα την πλακετα σου για βραχυκυκλωμα, την τοποθετηση των εξαρτηματων. Πολυ σχολαστικα. Η μλκι@ που κανουμε παμντα ( το κανω και εγω συχνα) ειναι να μην ελενξουμε το τυπομενο καλα με βαση το σχηματικο μολις κολλησουμε ταν εξαρτηματα. Βιαζομαστε να δωσουμε ταση. Και εκει συνηθως αν υπαρχει ενα λαθος γινεται η ζημιά. 
Ισως να μην  κανει και το pic16F628A και να θελει αυτο που σου ειπα πιο πριν.  andrewsweet4 εσυ πιο Pic εχει βαλει?? (ακριβη τύπο ενοω)

ηθικό δίδαγμα στον κόσμο των Ηλεκτρονικών: Αν δεν κάψεις δεν μαθαίνεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## andrewsweet4

το 16F628A. κανονικα μου δουλεψε απο την αρχη. ουτως η αλλως το hex για το συγκεκριμενο τσιπ ηταν...

----------


## tzitzikas

ε τότε κάποιο λάθος έχει κάνει ο νικος. δυστυχως δεν ετυχε να εχω φτιαξει το συγκεκριμένο πλλ οπότε δεν μπορω να βοηθήσω.
andrewsweet4  μου θυμήσατε το δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίς του 90' που πήγαινα με τεράστιες λιστες υλικών όντας φοιτητής τότε στον Μουτσιούλη που μόλις τις έβλεπε μονο που δεν με έβριζε  :Bye:  . Μιλάμε για πολύ κατασκευή τότε. δυστυχώς τώρα δεν υπάρχει χρόνος/όρεξη για πολλές κατασκευές.

----------


## driverbulba

Η πλακέτα δεν έχει πρόβλημα, έλεγξα μια προς μια τις κολλήσεις (τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους τους είχα ελέγξει πριν κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα) και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα-βραχυκύκλωμα.. 
Το TSA5511 είναι ζεσταίνεται όταν δίνω τάση, πολύ, και φαντάζομαι οτι αν ειχε καεί δε θα ζεσταινόταν καθόλου.. 
Όμως στην κανονική του λειτουργία δεν πρέπει να ζεσταίνεται και εδω ειναι το προβλημα.

Ξεκόλλησα τη βάση του BC557 και την άφησα στον "αέρα". Όταν έδωσα τάση έτσι, το 78L09 πάνω απ τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση ζεστάθηκε πάρα πολύ!..

To πρόβλημα επομένως δεν είναι στο αν θα υπάρχει ή όχι αντίσταση ανάμεσα στο πιν 11 του TSA και τη βάση του BC557...

Το πιν. 11 επισης συνδέεται με αντίσταση 22ΚΩ με το συλλέκτη του ίδιου τρανζίστορ. Ακόμα και όταν το τρανζίστορ δεν άγει (με την βάση αποκολλημένη απ την πλακέτα) το 78L09 παλι ζεσταίνεται. 

ΑΚΟΜΑ και όταν αποσύνδεσα την αντίσταση 22ΚΩ από το συλλέκτη, πάλι ζεσταίνεται το 78L09!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Θα αποκολλήσω και το BD139 και θα σας πω τι γίνεται..

Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να υπάρχει με αυτά τα δεδομένα? Τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Στο σχηματικο που σου εδωσα το T1 bc 547 ειναι το AD converter μετατροπεας ψηφιακου σε αναλογικο.
Ο λογος υπαρξης του ειναι η μετατροπη της ψηφιακης πληροφοριας που εξαγεται απο το pin18 του 5511 σε αναλογικη.
Πιο απλα ειναι αυτο που θα παιξει το ρολο του ρυθμιστη ,διαιρετη,της τασης των 13,8V (του σχεδιου που σου εδωσα) απο 0-13.8v. για να δοθουν στα varicap για τη ρυθμιση του ταλαντωτη.
Αν επιλεγοντας μια συχνοτητα απο το pll, η ταση πανω στο συλλεκτη του τρανζιστορ δεν μεταβαλεται τοτε το 5511 μαλλον σε χαιρετησε

----------


## driverbulba

Τελικά τo TSA5511 πρέπει να είναι καμμένο.. Βραχυκύκλωμα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στην πλακέτα γιατί τοποθετώντας το TSA5511 στην πλακέτα (χωρίς το πιν 11 VCC) δεν ζεσταίνεται το σταθεροποιητάκι... 

Είναι λογικό αν έχει καεί το TSA να βραχυκυκλώνει VCC και ground και να υπερθερμαίνεται το 78L09?? 

Ή μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος λόγος (λάθος στην πλακέτα) για τον οποίο το TSA τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα και δεν "αντέχει" το σταθεροποιητάκι να το δώσει και ζεσταίνεται?

----------


## driverbulba

επιτέλους πήρα πίσω το πολύμετρο μου από φίλο.. μετράω τάσεις και τις παραθέτω αυριο!

----------


## driverbulba

Μετά το σταθεροποιητάκι 78L09, αντί για 9βόλτ έχω 4,5.. Πιθανότατα γι αυτό ζεσταίνεται.

Πρωί πρωί με καθαρό μυαλό (και ματι) ανακάλυψα ότι στο συλλέκτη του BC547 έβαλα 100pF πυκνωτή αντί για 100nF... Πάλι πρεπει να τρεχω για ενα πυκνωτακι, να το παρω για να το αντικαταστήσω στην πλακέτα!  :Tongue2: 

Από καθαρή περιέργεια: ποιός είναι ο ρόλος αυτου του πυκνωτή στο κύκλωμα? (όλα έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης!!)

Τέλος, η αντίσταση πριν τη βάρικαπ, στο σχέδιο των 300mW φαίνεται 2k2 δηλαδή 2,2ΚΩ αλλά στο αντίστοιχο των 8Watt φαίνεται 22KΩ. Τι να χρησιμοποιήσω? Έχω βάλει την 2,2ΚΩ...

----------


## driverbulba

*Σε όλα τα outputs* του TSA5511 μετράω *high*, και ο λόγος που ζεσταινόταν το 78L09 ήταν το βραχυκύκλωμα του pin 10 (ήταν στο +4,8 βόλτ και συνδεδεμένο με τη γη)

Η ίδια συμπεριφορά (high όλα τα outputs, γιαυτό και δεν ανάβουν τα λεντάκια) συνεχίζεται ακόμα και αν αφαιρέσω τον pic από την πλακέτα.

Όταν πέσει ο καταραμένος πυρετός, θα παω να βρω αλλο TSA5511 μπας και καταφερα να το κάψω, γιατι τέτοια συμπεριφορά, μάλλον ανεξήγητη είναι..

----------


## driverbulba

Επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Είδα το πολυπόθητο LOCK και το πράσινο LEDάκι να αναβει!!!!     :Rolleyes: 

1) Το TSA5511 τα 'χε παίξει, παρήγγειλα άλλο από ebay, και δούλεψε (δεν λόκαρε όμως)
2) Μετά άλλαξα την αντίσταση 2,2ΚΩ με μια 22ΚΩ όπως είναι σε όλες τις εκδόσεις 1.5 Watt και 8 Watt (εκτός από τη δικιά μου, 300mW)

Πλέον το pll λοκάρει από 87,5 μεχρι 100 περιπου, αν πειράξω το πηνίο λογικά θα ανέβει και πιο πάνω!

Τώρα βέβαια προέκυψε κι άλλο πρόβλημα, δεν με ταράζει τόσο, αλλά σίγουρα πρεπει να λυθει:
είτε με διαμόρφωση, είτε χωρίς, ακούω "χτύπους" στον δέκτη μου με συχνότητα περίπου 3 το δευτερόλεπτο, που θυμίζουν ελικόπτερο. Η συχνότητα δεν είναι σταθερή..

Κάνει πολύ δύσκολη την ακρόαση αυτό το πράγμα. Από τι μπορεί να προέρχεται?? (δοκίμασα 2 τροφοδοτικα και παλι το ιδιο)  :Blink:

----------


## savnik

> Επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
> Είδα το πολυπόθητο LOCK και το πράσινο LEDάκι να αναβει!!!! 
> 
> 1) Το TSA5511 τα 'χε παίξει, παρήγγειλα άλλο από ebay, και δούλεψε (δεν λόκαρε όμως)
> 2) Μετά άλλαξα την αντίσταση 2,2ΚΩ με μια 22ΚΩ όπως είναι σε όλες τις εκδόσεις 1.5 Watt και 8 Watt (εκτός από τη δικιά μου, 300mW)
> 
> Πλέον το pll λοκάρει από 87,5 μεχρι 100 περιπου, αν πειράξω το πηνίο λογικά θα ανέβει και πιο πάνω!
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια προέκυψε κι άλλο πρόβλημα, δεν με ταράζει τόσο, αλλά σίγουρα πρεπει να λυθει:
> ...



Δες τα υλικά γύρω από το BC547 άν είναι σωστά.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Τώρα βέβαια προέκυψε κι άλλο πρόβλημα, δεν με ταράζει τόσο, αλλά σίγουρα πρεπει να λυθει:
> είτε με διαμόρφωση, είτε χωρίς, ακούω "χτύπους" στον δέκτη μου με συχνότητα περίπου 3 το δευτερόλεπτο, που θυμίζουν ελικόπτερο.



κάτι παρόμοιο είχα συναντήσει με το πλλ ΑΜ και το πρόβλημα ήτα;ν οτι δεν είχε προγραμματιστεί καλά ο pic. Δεν λέω οτι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε σένα αλλά δεστο και αυτοπ. Δοκίμασε να δουλέψεις μόνο τον ταλαντωτή χωρίς το πλλ αν γίνεται με ένα τρίμερ

----------


## driverbulba

Πόσο βλάκας μπορεί να είμαι??!  :Confused1: 
Μόλις έκαψα το ΒF981 προσπαθώντας με το κολλητήρι να κολλήσω το πηνίο, και δεν έχω καν ταλάντωση τώρα....

Το πρόβλημα τελικά με τον ήχο σαν "ελικόπτερο" προερχόταν από το πηνίο. Μόλις ανοιξα λιγο τις σπειρες, το προβλημα σταμάτησε και είχα πεντακάθαρο ήχο!! (ούτε βόμβο ούτε τίποτα!)  :Lol: 

Τώρα, καμία ταλάντωση... Πρεπει να αλλάξω το τρανζίστορ... Τάση στη βάρικαπ: 0volts ενώ πριν, με το ΒF981 να λειτουργεί,σε κατάσταση unlock είχα ταση γύρω στα 9βόλτ στη βάρικαπ..

----------


## driverbulba

ΟΚ το τρανζίστορ αλλάχθηκε και πλέον έχω ταλάντωση.
Συμβαίνουν τα εξής περίεργα:

1) Συντονίζομαι μόνο από 87.5 μεχρι ~91MHz και έχω 2.5 σπείρες πηνίο!! (Πόσο λιγότερο να το κάνω??)  :Unsure: 
2) Όταν εμφανιστεί η ένδειξη LOCK, παραμένει "αιώνια", δηλαδή δεν ξελοκάρει, παρόλο που εγώ μπορεί να πειράξω ή και να βγάλω το πηνίο και να χαθεί το σήμα στο ραδιόφωνο! Αυτό είναι νορμάλ??? Αν όχι, τι μπορεί να φταίει?  :Tongue2: 
3) Αν πειράξω το πηνίο, τότε κλειδώνει σε μεγαλύτερη έκταση ο πομπός, αλλά παντού (όπως και τωρα) έχω έντονο θόρυβο, ο οποίος διαφέρει σε κάθε συχνότητα!
Μπορεί να είναι τα 50Hz της ΔΕΗ, μπορεί να μοιάζει με ελικόπτερο (σαν να αποσυντονίζεται και να συντονίζεται συνέχεια), ή μπορεί να είναι ένας υψίσυχνος ήχος, ή ένα φύσημα!
4) Άν συνδέσω κεραία (από διπολάκι) έχω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ βόμβο που καθιστά αδύνατη την ακρόαση...

Υ.Γ. Έβαλα στερεο και RDS από stereo tool και ΣΚΙΖΕΙ!!!! (αν εξαιρέσουμε αυτά...)

----------


## driverbulba

Να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή 100pF που είναι σε σειρά με τη βάρικαπ?

Καμιά ιδέα??  :Rolleyes:

----------


## driverbulba

Απίστευτο........! Ψυχρή κόλληση σε έναν πυκνωτή στο loop filter του pll!!!! Αυτό ήταν! Τώρα όλα πεντακάθαρα! Πρόσεξα και τις γειώσεις και δεν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός θόρυβος!! Ο ήχος είναι πεντακάθαρος και κλειδώνει γρήγορα από 87ΜΗz μέχρι 100,2MHz!  :Lol: 

Φαντάζομαι ότι με πειραγμα του πηνίου θα βγω και πιο πανω, αλλά μου αρκεί ως εδώ!!!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## savnik

> *Δες τα υλικά γύρω από το BC547 άν είναι σωστά*.







> Απίστευτο........! *Ψυχρή κόλληση σε έναν πυκνωτή στο loop filter του pll*!!!! Αυτό ήταν! Τώρα όλα πεντακάθαρα! Πρόσεξα και τις γειώσεις και δεν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός θόρυβος!! Ο ήχος είναι πεντακάθαρος και κλειδώνει γρήγορα από 87ΜΗz μέχρι 100,2MHz! 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι με πειραγμα του πηνίου θα βγω και πιο πανω, αλλά μου αρκεί ως εδώ!!!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!!



........................

----------


## driverbulba

... και συμπληρώνω, πόσο δίκιο είχες!  :Biggrin:

----------


## driverbulba

Αν μειώσω το ρεύμα στο τρανζίστορ εξόδου με το αντίστοιχο τριμμερ, η εμβέλεια δεν αλλάζει, παρόλο που το BFR96 σταματάει να είναι ζεστό.... Έχω ομοαξονικό rg58 στην έξοδο 1 μέτρο και δίπολο... 

Δηλαδή έχω ουσιαστικά ισχύ εξόδου μόνο από το BFR91, και δεν μπορώ να οδηγήσω το λινεαρ με 2SC1971 που έφτιαξα..

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίνε τα πηνία εξόδου (γιατι ειναι με τη μορφη αντίστασης και όχι άερα)?
Οι τιμές του φίλτρου εξόδου για τα πηνία και τους πυκνωτές στο σχέδιο, είναι εντάξει??

----------


## driverbulba

To ανεμιστηράκι στο κουτί (είναι 12βολτο) μου βγάζει θόρυβο στη διαμόρφωση. Όταν το σβήνω, ο θόρυβος σταματάει..

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι? (κάποιον πυκνωτή παράλληλα στην είσοδο ήχου ή στο ανεμιστηράκι..)

----------

